# usb mouse problems

## lizardloop

Kernel is 2.6.1-mm

My mouse currently works fine using a PS2 adapter but won't work on USB. This is what dmesg gives me:

```
drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: c800: wakeup_hc

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 301, change 3, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x301

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

usb 2-1: Product: Cypress Ultra Mouse

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Cypress Semi.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 2-1: registering 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: uhci_result_control() failed with status 500000

[df554270] link (1f5541b2) element (1f555080)

 Element != First TD

  0: [df555040] link (1f555080) e3 LS Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=2, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1f53c060)

  1: [df555080] link (1f5550c0) e3 LS Stalled Babble Length=0 MaxLen=0 DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=2, PID=69(IN) (buf=1f53c080)

  2: [df5550c0] link (00000001) e3 LS IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=2, PID=e1(OUT) (buf=00000000)

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -75 received

```

Here is the relevant part of my X config:

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "Buttons" "7"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

```

For some reason even with the device set to /dev/usbmouse X works fine with it plugged into the PS2.

I have USB UHCI, USB HID and HID input layer all compiled in.

----------

## lizardloop

Just found this page http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg09479.html

Looks like this is a problem with the 2.6 kernels. How do I find out if this has been fixed in an update?

If it isn't fixed how do I submit a bug report?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lizardloop,

The kernel is at 2.6.4. If you want to submit a bug report try the latest kernel first.

----------

## lizardloop

The problem seems to persist in 2.6.4

How do I go about bringing this to the attention of the kernel maintainers?

----------

## doener

Maybe a silly question, but I take it that you compiled the drivers statically into the kernel. Do you get the same result when you compile them as modules?

----------

## lizardloop

Good question, guess I ought to try that.

----------

## thepi

 *lizardloop wrote:*   

> Good question, guess I ought to try that.

 

So did it help? Would be nice to know whether you could solve that problem, as I've got a similar one. I've got a Medion MD-6419 wireless optical mouse on usb port. Works perfectly under WinXP, but no output at all under Linux (gentoo-2.6.4-r1), neither from /dev/usbmous nor from /dev/input/mice.

From dmesg, i got this:

```
usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -75 received

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out
```

I could not try out whether other usb devices work.

Computer Specs:

Athlon 600 on Asus K7M

Linux 2.6.4-r1 gentoo

Any help would be appreciated.

greetz

 pi~

----------

## NeddySeagoon

thepi,

If you have a usb mouse and are using devfs you should get /dev/input/mouse0 when your kernel is set up right. 

Under Input device support, choose the following:-

Mouse interface

and fill in you max screen resoloution

Under USB Support, choose the following:-

```
Support for Host-side USB

USB device filesystem

EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support
```

The right one for your hardware (check dmesg) from

```
OHCI HCD support

UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support
```

```
USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

HID input layer support
```

You can build them into the kernel or as modules, modules are better for diagnostics. emerge usbview too. That will tell you a lot about your usb hardware.

----------

## lizardloop

I must confess to being rather lazy at the moment and I've only just this minute bothered to try USB support and HID as modules. It seems to solve the problem.

For anyone interested kernel is:

```
bash-2.05b$ uname -r

2.6.5-rc1-love2

```

Relevant part of config is:

```
#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

```

My mouse now works beautifully with USB.

----------

